# Solved: Outlook 2007 New Mail Notification



## Gumbercules (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi,
I have a pile of rules set with incoming messages going to various folders filed under my Inbox. My issue is I have to keep checking these folders to see if there is new messages as my new mail notification only seems to work for something that comes in to the Inbox.

Any thoughts/solutions?

Thanks!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *Gumbercules*

I setup a rule for a sound to play when a message was delivered to a folder other than the Inbox.
Have you tried that?

Are you using Windows XP or Vista?

This may be useful as well:
http://www.howto-outlook.com/howto/mailalert2003.htm

Let us know if that works for you or not.


----------



## Gumbercules (Jun 20, 2007)

Sorry. I should have mentioned it's XP.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

The suggestion I gave should work in Windows XP, did you try it?


----------



## Gumbercules (Jun 20, 2007)

Worked like a CHARM!! I had to move the rule to the top of the rules list.

Thanks boys!!


----------



## oddjobs (Jul 26, 2007)

I was having this issue myself. This suggestion indeed displays the Desktop Alert, but the new mail tray envelope icon still does not display. Anyone have a fix for that?


----------



## Gumbercules (Jun 20, 2007)

hmmmm...I don't seem to be having that issue. Sorry.


----------



## oddjobs (Jul 26, 2007)

I am using Outlook 2007, if that helps...


----------

